# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

California Weekly Hay Report

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 32,504 Tons Delivered: 17,312
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to firm. Demand
moderate to good and supply light to moderate. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to firm, instances 5.00 higher. Demand moderate to good and supply moderate to heavy. Retail and stable hay fully steady. Demand good and supply moderate with some producers in Sacramento Valley starting to put hay away in the barn for later season movement. Worms seem to be pressuring some producers. Weather moderated, not near as hot as last week, however hay is changing, and with producers going for more volume, toward lower quality production. For the most part hay is in firm hands. Continue to see hay coming in from out of state. Milk prices on the futures board started moving back up this past week.

Escalon - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Supreme  400 305.00-305.00 305.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 2,894 265.00-295.00 272.46 195.00-210.00 207.67
Premium/Supreme 1,470 280.00-290.00 285.00
Premium 1,549 255.00-265.00 258.59 185.00-200.00 193.52
Good 1,324 245.00-250.00 246.46 168.00-185.00 177.61
Fair 3,450 225.00-245.00 236.41 165.00-185.00 175.63
Alfalfa Export
Premium 175 260.00-260.00 260.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 250 250.00-250.00 250.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 800 190.00-195.00 192.50 155.00-155.00 155.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 1,000 295.00-295.00 295.00 210.00-230.00 220.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 2,150 105.00-130.00 122.21 80.00-100.00 90.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Small square, per bale
Good 100 4.75-4.75 4.75

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 200 235.00-245.00 241.25
Premium 1,375 220.00-235.00 225.18 150.00-150.00 150.00
Good 1,600 200.00-225.00 218.22 140.00-165.00 150.85
Fair 2,400 180.00-205.00 189.48 130.00-140.00 135.08
Alfalfa Export
Premium 600 220.00-220.00 220.00 150.00-150.00 150.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 850 220.00-230.00 220.88 160.00-170.00 166.43
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 150 210.00-210.00 210.00 150.00-150.00 150.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Fair 200 160.00-160.00 160.00
Clover Domestic Cattle
Good 400 165.00-165.00 165.00
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 190.00-190.00 190.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 240.00-240.00 240.00 160.00-170.00 163.33
Rice Straw Export Small square, per bale
Good 100 2.50-2.50 2.50
Rye Grass Domestic Cattle
Good 200 170.00-170.00 170.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 3,074 70.00-75.00 74.70
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Small square, per bale
Good 100 3.75-3.75 3.75
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 175 3.25-3.50 3.39 2.75-2.75 2.75
Good 100 3.00-3.00 3.00 2.50-2.50 2.50

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 41,724 Tons Delivered: 11,675
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady to firm. Demand good and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to firm. Demand moderate to good and supply moderate to heavy. Retail and stable hay steady to firm. Demand good and supply light to moderate. Worms seem to be continuing to pressure some producers. Weather moderated from last week not near as hot and uncomfortable. Seeing hay continue to be delivered from out of state and a fair amount of hay previously contracted being delivered. Milk futures started moving back up this week.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
South-Central Coastal Areas Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Fair 200 265.00-270.00 267.50
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 225 265.00-298.00 280.00 210.00-236.00 221.14
Good/Premium 500 260.00-260.00 260.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 265.00-265.00 265.00 230.00-240.00 233.33
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 270.00-270.00 270.00 239.00-239.00 239.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 365.00-365.00 365.00 285.00-285.00 285.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 420.00-420.00 420.00
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 100 6.00-6.00 6.00

Western Fresno-Madera-Firebaugh FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 701 245.00-265.00 251.52
Premium 1,200 240.00-240.00 240.00 180.00-182.00 180.22
Good 795 232.00-240.00 236.32 175.00-177.00 175.40
Fair 300 215.00-215.00 215.00 150.00-170.00 159.47

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 34,055 Tons Delivered: 8,250
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa not tested. Demand good, although no production this time of year. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to firm, as exporters continue to be aggressive. Demand good and supply moderate to heavy. Retail and Stable hay steady to firm. Demand good and supply light to moderate. Weather continues to be on the hot side with some humidity, some scattered showers late last week, seeing more
bleached hay now due to the weather. Exporters still seem to be aggressive on Sudan and Kline as well as on Alfalfa.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Fair 6,500 230.00-248.00 238.77 165.00-180.00 172.59
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 400 255.00-270.00 263.75 200.00-210.00 205.00
Good/Premium 50 240.00-240.00 240.00 200.00-200.00 200.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 250 245.00-245.00 245.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 250.00-289.00 267.25 230.00-230.00 230.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 650 360.00-390.00 375.00 240.00-250.00 245.00
Good/Premium 50 250.00-250.00 250.00 210.00-210.00 210.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 240.00-240.00 240.00 190.00-190.00 190.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 340.00-340.00 340.00 285.00-325.00 320.00

Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 1,100 240.00-260.00 240.91 170.00-190.00 180.00
Good/Premium 65 200.00-200.00 200.00 160.00-180.00 169.55
Forage-Four Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 350 240.00-279.00 252.71 220.00-220.00 220.00
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 230.00-240.00 235.00
Good/Premium 100 220.00-220.00 220.00 145.00-170.00 158.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good-To-Store 350 210.00-220.00 215.71
Fair 2,725 198.00-205.00 199.63 140.00-150.00 147.39
Alfalfa Export
Premium 7,457 210.00-230.00 226.00
Good 726 195.00-215.00 200.17
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 150 215.00-215.00 215.00 155.00-160.00 156.35
Alfalfa Straw Export
Good 25 102.00-102.00 102.00
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 350 200.00-205.00 204.29
Bermuda Straw Export
Good 2,545 105.00-110.00 109.61 75.00-80.00 78.24
Klein Grass Export
Premium 375 172.00-172.00 172.00
Good 400 165.00-165.00 165.00 135.00-137.00 135.40
Sudan Export
Premium 4,631 210.00-240.00 226.16 145.00-170.00 159.46
Good 4,381 190.00-215.00 204.93 120.00-140.00 133.41
Fair 2,000 175.00-190.00 182.50 100.00-120.00 111.21

Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 509-765-3611
24 hour market information: 509-765-0311
www.ams.usda.gov/LSMarketNews


----------

